# Arty Recce guide



## korgano (6 Mar 2003)

hello:

I‘ve been looking for a long time for a book (similar to a PAM) which contains the drills that an artillery recce party must do. There are tid bits scaterred throughout several arty PAMs but nothing specific, and no one really seems to know what the exact rules are (simply a barrage of "i was told this" and "I was told that").

thanks in advance for any pointers you may have.


----------



## muskrat89 (6 Mar 2003)

Well, I think you will find that they ARE scattered all over. Or at least they used to be. IIRC (been a long time) there is info in 306(4), IG‘s directives, Unit/School SOPs, and I think, I used to have an Aide de Memoire that had a lot of good info. I‘m sure RCA, Mr Monkhouse, Gunner, and some of the others will give better info...As you are aware, I‘m sure, the TSMs tasks on a recce are different than the CPO or Recce O, which are different than the techs, which are different from the Sigs Sgt, etc.


----------



## Recce41 (6 Mar 2003)

There are new pubs coming out, due to you now have the LavIII. Everyone in in transistion.


----------



## RCA (7 Mar 2003)

The best one is the newest version of 306(4). 381 "something" with can be accessed thru the electronic libery on the Kingston site. If I remember correctly, there is a pull out detailing all the participants actions (Recce Tech/Sgt-BK/BSM)from the warning order to occuping the gun postion.

 However, it is almost identical to the last version of 306(4) released before conversion to the new numbers. I don‘t think the aide-de-memoir exists anymore.

 There drills laid down for recces, (because they are taught on Basic Tech Pt 1) but most units streamline and modify them for their own uses.


----------



## muskrat89 (8 Mar 2003)

Boy, I miss the guns, and am glad I can still offer pertinent info! Being short staffed, I usually did Recce TSM, and Gunline TSM. I must say that night occupations became my specialty, over the years....  OK, enough gloating     :warstory:


----------



## RCA (9 Mar 2003)

One thing the thing for the young gunners out there can do is starting making checklists and carring them with you. As you move further up the food chain, the more you add and refine them. You can make one up for the Tech side, one for recce, and one for FOO Tech.

 To muskrat89: (I hear you, Ive done combined TSMs too.) Nothing like having a top-notch recce party and an officer whose head isn‘t up his a$$, doing a night occ that goes like clock work. It doesn‘t get much better.

 Ah, the smell of cordite in the morning......


----------



## muskrat89 (9 Mar 2003)

As much as I enjoyed "assisting and advising" young officers on Recce, when my advice fell on deaf ears it sometimes made for an amusing moment. I recall one day, I had very strongly and repeatedly advised the officer that the Guns would be much better off, back in the treeline, as the position he chose was too soft. Well he insisted, and all but one gun got buried, coming into action. Along comes the RSM, after awhile - "Sgt MacFarlane, why are these guns out here??" edited version       Well Sir, I wanted them in the treeline, but the Officer disagreed... lol.. next thing I see - Lt Bloggins, obviously distraught because he wasn‘t going to meet his timing, covered in mud - the RSM waving his pace stick for all he was worth. I couldn‘t hear the conversation, but it wasn‘t going well. Not that I was perfect - had many an AIG "re-educating" me, in the art of Gunnery, over the years....


----------

